# Ququn a t il reçu son alu 12" 1 ghz ?



## qslprod (7 Octobre 2003)

Juste pour savoir car ma copine a craquée pour cette petite merveille mais le délai fnac est de 1 mois, ça parait long...

Des news de votre coté ?


----------



## Onra (7 Octobre 2003)

Pas vu un seul PowerBook 12" 1GHz en France depuis l'AppleExpo


----------



## petitfuzzle (7 Octobre 2003)

en voilà une bonne question, et voici la réponse pour un ordre d'achat du 16 septembre :
With reference to your recent order, we apologise for the delay that you 
have experienced in receiving this order. We plan to ship your order in the 
second week of October.

no comment


----------



## heroe (7 Octobre 2003)

Le monsieur de la fnac m'avait dit 10 jours, quand je suis allé le commander le 27/09. J'y suis passé samedi, et il m'a dit dans une quinzaine de jours.

Disponible maintenant qu'ils disaient chez Apple


----------



## ld7375 (7 Octobre 2003)

le mien (commandé à l'apple expo) est arrivé aux Pays-Bas hier depuis Taiwan en passant par le Luxembourg (il voyage beaucoup c'est normal c'est un portable).


----------



## Samus (8 Octobre 2003)

J'ai commandé le mien chez macway le dernier jour de l'apple expo et aujourdhui, ils m'ont dit qui'ils le recevraient aujourd'hui ou demain pour une expedition dans les 48 heures... !!!

J'te tiens au courant !


----------



## leilunas (8 Octobre 2003)

commandé le vendredi 19 (prob le 22) chez Macline BXL, tjrs pas arrivé...


----------



## petitfuzzle (9 Octobre 2003)

mon powerbook 12' vient d'être envoyé, je doute qu'il soit livré en 10.3, mais si j'ai bien compris il sera "éligible" ?


----------



## Sir (9 Octobre 2003)

Oui , tu as bien lu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sir.


----------



## vincentsurlenet (10 Octobre 2003)

Commandé le 18 septembre, j'ai reçu mon 12" aujourd'hui....


----------



## heroe (11 Octobre 2003)

si j'ai bien compris, avec le numero de serie du powerbook que je n'ai pas encore reçu (mais qui devrait pas tarder, je l'espere...) ,commander le 27/09, je vais pouvoir avoir une mise a jour à 200fr pour panther?
hein?
j'ai du mal moi...


----------



## Kittynui (11 Octobre 2003)

Salut, moi j'ai commandé le 18 Septembre mon alu12 sur le stand éducation de l'apple expo en BTO et je l'ai reçu Mercredi soir (le 8/10) chez moi...
Par contre pour avoir la mise à jour Panther, lorsque je rentre mon numéro de série, ils me sortent: numéro de série introuvable...


----------



## macinside (11 Octobre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Pas vu un seul PowerBook 12" 1GHz en France depuis l'AppleExpo



moi j'en ai vu


----------



## hugob (11 Octobre 2003)

Le mien est arrivé avant hier!!! (commandé le 20)

GENIAL!!!


----------



## passetoutou (11 Octobre 2003)

A ceux qui ont reçu le nouveau alu 12" : faites-nous partager votre expérience !!!
Racontez nous vos impressions sur ce petit bout de technologie .
Merci.


----------



## polo50 (12 Octobre 2003)

Kittynui a dit:
			
		

> Salut, moi j'ai commandé le 18 Septembre mon alu12 sur le stand éducation de l'apple expo en BTO et je l'ai reçu Mercredi soir (le 8/10) chez moi...
> Par contre pour avoir la mise à jour Panther, lorsque je rentre mon numéro de série, ils me sortent: numéro de série introuvable...



j ai eu un petit soucis aussi avec mon N° de serie 
il y a une légère différence entre le N° de série qui (sur l allu 15) est sous la batterie et celui qui est indiqué dans apple system profiler sur ASP il y a un - entre les chiffres et les lettres 
sous la batterie il n'y a pas de - donc en voulant entrer celui de ASP il me disait N° de serie introuvable avec l autre (le meme sans - ) ca marche


----------



## Kittynui (12 Octobre 2003)

polo50 a dit:
			
		

> j ai eu un petit soucis aussi avec mon N° de serie
> il y a une légère différence entre le N° de série qui (sur l allu 15) est sous la batterie et celui qui est indiqué dans apple system profiler sur ASP il y a un - entre les chiffres et les lettres
> sous la batterie il n'y a pas de - donc en voulant entrer celui de ASP il me disait N° de serie introuvable avec l autre (le meme sans - ) ca marche



Non mais même avec le numéro de série sans les - ça ne marche pas, (numéro introuvable et pas format invalide).
j'ai écrit un mail à apple et j'attends la réponse.


----------



## Onra (14 Octobre 2003)

Kittynui a dit:
			
		

> Non mais même avec le numéro de série sans les - ça ne marche pas, (numéro introuvable et pas format invalide).
> j'ai écrit un mail à apple et j'attends la réponse.



Pareil pour moi avec mon nouvel iMac (BTO)
Je leur ai envoyé un mail pour savoir


----------



## Kittynui (14 Octobre 2003)

J'ai laissé tomber car j'ai reçu un mail d'apple en me disant de renvoyer le formulaire par la poste, ça me fait un peu chier, en plus comme je dois l'installer pour toute la famille, j'ai décidé de prendre le Pack familial 5 licences en tarif éducation soit à peu près 114 euros, le seul hic c'est qu'on est obligé de commander sur l'apple store (j'ai pas été demander aux revendeurs éducation, mais je crois qu'il y a pas bcp de monde qui vendent des pack familial) donc je le recevrais sûrement pas samedi matin.... et je serais dégoûtée tout le week end


----------



## Onra (14 Octobre 2003)

D'après  un autre sujet de MacGé, il suffirait d'enregistrer sa machine pour que le numéro de série fonctionne. Je crois que je vais essayer...


----------



## Kittynui (15 Octobre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> D'après  un autre sujet de MacGé, il suffirait d'enregistrer sa machine pour que le numéro de série fonctionne. Je crois que je vais essayer...



je voulais juste dire que ma machine a bien été enregistrée quand j'ai adébuté avec mon mac, le problème ne se situe donc pas la


----------



## lyonelk (15 Octobre 2003)

Personnellement, j'ai commandé mon powerbook 12" le 27 septembre. Je l'ai reçu hier [en fait vendredi, mais j'étais pas là].

Il est vraiment superbe !!! et il remplace très avantageusement un iBook (premier de la deuxième génération à 500 mhz).
Effectivement il était en 10.2.7, mais est passé en 10.2.8 sans problème. 
A noter que Copy Clooner est véritablement un super outil lors d'un changement d'ordinateur pour récupérer ses données, ses applis, les codes d'enregistrement du logiciel (un seul programme a nécessité une réintroduction de sa clé d'enregistrement)

Par ailleurs, comme indiqué dans une news, mon PowerBook a été accepté pour le programme de mise à jour vers Panther (moyennant frs 30.- pour les frais d'envois et de gravage). Il m'a suffi pour la Suisse de me rendre à l'adresse suivante :

http://www.apple.com/chfr/macosx/uptodate/g5/

et d'entrer
a) la date de mon achat (date de la confirmation de l'AppleStore dans le cas présent
b) le numéro de série présent sur le carton [attention le (S) Serial#], soit le deuxième code inscrit sur le carton

Et voilà. Roulez jeunesse.

PS : comparer à mon iBook, il ne me paraît pas chauffer plus.


----------



## Odonth (15 Octobre 2003)

Je l'ai reçu et je suis FURIEUX!!!

Il est (déjà) au courrier départ!
J'ai droit à la totale!!!

1/ le bébé est localisé en anglais et refuse une autre localisation

2/ Il est tout rachitique: je l'ai commandé avec un dique de 60Go... Son disque est de 10Go ( je sait pas où ils l'on dégoté... je savais pas qu'il existait au catalogue celui là!!!)

Bref j'ai une machine de collection, un exemplaire unique... Qui repart à Cork

Et comme Apple se moque allègrement de ses clients je devrai patienter... au bas mot au moins 15 jours pour en recevoir un nouveau...

Ils attendent de recevoir ma crevure avant d'en mettre un nouveau en fabrication! Et moi j'attends le transporteur qu'Apple doit m'envoyer pour récupérer l'avorton.. 

J'espère que ce petit jeu ne va pas durer trop longtemps... A l'Apple Store quand on appelle on vous passe un gugusse qui comprends pas le français (Statégie inédite pour limiter au strict minimum toute réclamation!)

Je pense que c'est la dernière fois que je passe par l'Apple store!


----------



## Kittynui (15 Octobre 2003)

Odonth a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai reçu et je suis FURIEUX!!!



mon pauvre, toute cette attente pour avoir une merde, enfin, je ne pense pas qu'il faille faire des généralités, moi perso je suis super contente de l'Apple store, très bonne expérience et puis j'ai toujours eu des gens qui parlaient français... c'est vrai que c'est pas cool, mais tu devrais en profiter pour demander un geste commercial, genre panther totalement gratos...


----------



## hugob (15 Octobre 2003)

Tout d'abord, extérieurement, il est superbe! Tout petit, très clair, très sobre!

Ouverture de l'écran: c'est un des points qui me fait peur à chaque fois sur un portable: l'écran parait mou à l'ouverture et j'en viens à le tenir à deux mains, une de chaque côté, pour ne pas le déformer... Là, pas du tout! L'alu est super rigide, la charnière fait presque toute la largeur du PB, un vrai régal!

Une fois allumé, c'est encore plus sympathique: l'écran est très bien définit, le pitch super fin (je sais pas combien, mais super fin!), très lumineux au maximum... Et malgré ses 12", qui me paraissaient tous petits à coté de ses deux grands frères sur le stand Apple Expo, il met le 15" de mon vieil iMac G3 au placard! Un écran TFT, c'est nickel! Pas de scintillement, un angle de vision correct... Et moi qui pensait que les caractères seraient petits et qu'il faudrait plisser les yeux, pas du tout! La qualité générale de l'écran, nettement supérieure à mon iMac, compense le tout. En bref, on voit très bien!

Coté hardware, ça va assez vite! Mais je ne suis pas un très bon testeur, ma référence étant un vieil iMac, je découvre aussi les joies du G4! L'ordinateur est très silencieux, le ventilateur ne se mettant en route qu'à l'occasion de travaux soutenus du processeur: conversion cd/mp3... Par contre le lecteur le disque est assez bruyant des qu'il se met à tourner vite... En lecture DVD, pas de problème!

Mon autonomie max est indiquée à environ 2h, quoique je n'ai pas encore réellement testé montre en main... J'ai bien l'impression qu'elle peut faire mieux! J'ai déjà du tenir plus de deux heures, avec plusieurs apps ouvertes en même temps, iTunes tournant en permanence (voire important des mp3), connecté en permanence au net, en mode performance de processeur auto, l'écran au max de sa puissance! Bref, ça me va... Je vais essayer de faire plusieurs cycles de charge/décharge et on verra si j'y gagne...

J'ai parlé d'iTunes (que je découvre en même temps que OSX), il faut aussi que je parle des haut-parleurs... Le volume max est correct, bien plus fort que celui du portable pc d'un pote... Ca remplace facilement un petit poste... En utilisation en fond, quand on bosse sur l'ordi comme je le fais actuellement, je n'ai pas besoin de dépasser la moitié du volume max...

Voila... Tout va bien... Je suis super content! Malgré un pixel mort (blanc) dans le dock, que je vois donc uniquement dans la barre noire inférieure quand je lis un DVD, rien à dire!

Peut-être ai-je oublié quelque chose... Si oui, dites le moi!

@+

P.S: Ah oui, voilà! Déjà un oubli! Il ne chauffe pas beaucoup, les reposes poignets sont tièdes (ce qui est relativement agréable, pour l'instant) celui de gauche un peu plus chaud que l'autre (probablement à cause du DD...).

De plus, la résolution du bi-écran peut aller jusqu'à 2048x1536 (testé sur un Toshiba DiamandTron 21") !!!


----------



## ficelle (15 Octobre 2003)

Odonth a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai reçu et je suis FURIEUX!!!
> 
> Il est (déjà) au courrier départ!
> J'ai droit à la totale!!!
> ...



certainement un probleme de partition.
tu es allé voir dans disk utility ?
ou un petit redemarrage sur le cd, et disc utility


----------



## Kittynui (15 Octobre 2003)

hugob, 

t'as réussi à avoir la MAJ de panther en ligne avec ton numéro de série?
(je sais j'embête tout le monde avec mes pb)


----------



## Sir (15 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour,
Pourrait on avoir des benchs sur itunes?
Merci .


----------



## Deckard (16 Octobre 2003)

Jai reçu mon Alubook 12" Combo jeudi 9 octobre.
 Jai trouvé ça plutôt rapide, vu que javais commandé le 20 septembre et que jhabite à la Réunion !!! 
 Il est livré avec la 10.2.7 
 Ptite déception pour lautonomie, le Vaio Centrino de mon pote dure plus longtemps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: Aucun problème rencontré pour commander l'update panther sur le site


----------



## hugob (16 Octobre 2003)

Kittynui a dit:
			
		

> t'as réussi à avoir la MAJ de panther en ligne avec ton numéro de série?



Mon PB est considéré comme éligible, néanmoins, la màj PANTHER me coutera 30 euros...


----------



## Sir (16 Octobre 2003)

Toujours pas de bench de Itunes?
Sir.


----------



## jroure (17 Octobre 2003)

Ton PB est éligible, mais ce serait sympa que tu nous dises à quelle date tu l'as acheté et quand tu l'as reçu ?


----------



## Kittynui (17 Octobre 2003)

Et ton powerbook, était-ce un BTO? hugob?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2003)

Deckard a dit:
			
		

> Ptite déception pour lautonomie, le Vaio Centrino de mon pote dure plus longtemps



t'inquiète, panther va arranger ça !


----------



## petitfuzzle (19 Octobre 2003)

j'ai reçu mon nouveau 12' hier, pas de problème pour l'installation du système, sauf que je ne retrouve pas iDVD 3 ???
je n'ai qu'un seul dvd d'installation est ce bien normal ??
pour le précédent alubook j'avais un cd avec iLife !


----------



## Sir (19 Octobre 2003)

Appele l'Apple Store et demandes leur un cd ilife ! 
Sir.


----------



## Kittynui (19 Octobre 2003)

petitfuzzle a dit:
			
		

> j'ai reçu mon nouveau 12' hier, pas de problème pour l'installation du système, sauf que je ne retrouve pas iDVD 3 ???
> je n'ai qu'un seul dvd d'installation est ce bien normal ??
> pour le précédent alubook j'avais un cd avec iLife !



Salut, j'ai eu le même problème que toi car j'ai du refaire une installation complète de la machine.
Premièrement IDVD n'est présent que sur les modèles superdrive.
Deuxièmement c'est normal que tu n'aies qu'un DVD d'installation.
Insères le DVD et cliques sur Installer applications et gestion classic, ça va t'installer une restauration de logiciels dans le dossier applications - utilitaires, tu l'ouvres et après tu es guidé, ne sélectionnes pas la restauration complète mais seulement IDVD, après c'est bon.
Je pense que ce DVD est fait indiférement pour les powerbook superdrive ou non, c'est peut être pour cela que IDVD n'est pas installé automatiquement.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2003)

petitfuzzle a dit:
			
		

> j'ai reçu mon nouveau 12' hier, pas de problème pour l'installation du système, sauf que je ne retrouve pas iDVD 3 ???
> je n'ai qu'un seul dvd d'installation est ce bien normal ??
> pour le précédent alubook j'avais un cd avec iLife !



probablement qu'avec l'arrivée de panther, les iApps seront en version supérieure... du coup, apple ne s'est peut-être pas embêté à mettre des cd iLife (obsolète au bout d'un mois) avec les nouveaux alu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




de plus les premiers alu12 étaient livrés avec 10.2.3 : or ce système contenait des iApps pas à jour (notamment iMovie 2, alors que la version 3 était déjà sortie)
donc c'était la moindre de chose de nous mettre un cd iLife récent avec... tandis qu'actuellement, le 10.2.7 livré avec les nouveaux alubooks contient probablement les dernières version des iApps, d'où l'absence de cd iLife...


----------



## petitfuzzle (19 Octobre 2003)

merci de vos réponses, je m'en suis sorti en utilisant le cd d'ilife que j'avais eu avec mon second powerbook 12', puis en faisant une mise à jour, il est quand même curieux que le système d'installation ne détecte pas la présence du superdrive !


----------



## petitfuzzle (21 Octobre 2003)

pour les inquiets, je vous confirme que l'applestore envoie un cd de mise à jour 10.3 si  on communique le numéro de série de l'alubook. par contre la vendeuse m'a affirmé que l'on ne pouvait faire que la mise à jour et pas une installation "de novo" ?!?! qu'en pensez vous?
Ayant les deux sous la main, je ne voie pas de différences "évidentes" dans le fonctionnement des 12' première et seconde mouture (sauf le disque de 80Go qui est super).


----------



## Mac_Demons (22 Octobre 2003)

Je commence a être impatient, je réside au Canada et j'ai commander mon Pwb 12 le 12 Septembre. Ils m'ont dit qu'ils allaient le mettre à la poste le 14 Octobre de provenance de Californie. MAis il n'est tjrs pas arrivé!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Je commence à avoir hate qu'il arrive, surtout que je commence a en avoir de besoin.


----------



## Balooners (22 Octobre 2003)

Bon, concernant ma config, tout est dans ma signature... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oui, je l'ai reçu ce matin à 11H.

Bon concernant le disque fourni avec les PowerBook SuperDrive, il faut savoir que c'est un DVD-Rom, et non pas un CD-rom, donc 4.7Go de données au lieu de 700 mo.
De plus mon installation n'a pas prix plus de 3 minutes montre en main.

Voilà les avantages du DVD.


----------



## Sir (22 Octobre 2003)

Pas de bench ???


----------



## Balooners (23 Octobre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Pas de bench ???



Voilà voilà, 2min, (même pas le temps d'en profiter) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon pour ceux à qui ça peut interesser, j'ai fais le test avec  XBench 1.1.3 en suite, j'ai lancé une comparaison avec Mon ancien PowerBook G3 WallStreet, c'est plus parlant et beaucoup plus impressionnant.

Les Benchs sont sur cette page  ICI 

Si cela peut vous donner envie...


----------



## Kittynui (23 Octobre 2003)

Bon je viens me consoler ici, dites j'ai bien fait de prendre un alu12 hein?? ouiiinnn (cf les nouveaux ibook) :ç


----------



## woulf (23 Octobre 2003)

Kittynui a dit:
			
		

> Bon je viens me consoler ici, dites j'ai bien fait de prendre un alu12 hein?? ouiiinnn (cf les nouveaux ibook) :ç



oui


----------



## rhizome (25 Octobre 2003)

enfin reçu: pwb 12 pouces combo commandé le 16 septembre chez un revendeur!!

En tout cas, il marche parfaitement, pas de pixel mort...

Courage à ceux qui l'ont commandé et ne l'ont pas reçu mais il me semble que j'étais l'un des dernier avec un tel délai.


----------



## Mac_Demons (26 Octobre 2003)

Et bien le mien est toujour pas arrivé et je l'ai commander le 12 Septembre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Si sa continue comme sa je vais me mettre à douter d'Apple. Un tel délais est insuportable. Mais bon je me dit que vais mieux être patient que me mettre en colère et tout casser lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Sir (26 Octobre 2003)

La possibilite de BENCHS sur ITUNES est elle encore possible ?
Merci .


----------



## ficelle (26 Octobre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> La possibilite de BENCHS sur ITUNES est elle encore possible ?
> Merci .


----------



## Sir (26 Octobre 2003)

Ah ....Ficelle


----------



## ficelle (26 Octobre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Ah ....Ficelle



elle commence bien cette page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'vais te les motiver un peu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




heu... sur le 12 ancien modele, j'arrive à 32 fps en mode visualiseur graphique d'itunes... ça donne quoi sur le nouveau ?
soyez sympa, c'est pour le petit


----------



## Sir (26 Octobre 2003)

T'as 640 de ram ?


----------



## Axoa (26 Octobre 2003)

je veux bien faire des bench avec iTunes mais je sais pas comment faire


----------



## Sir (26 Octobre 2003)

Tres simple !!! 
Tu converties un morceau aiff en mp3 , ou bien tu ecoutes de la musique et tu met l'effet visuel et tu appuies sur "f" et apres tu nous dis il fait combien de "fps" ( frame per second" ) , u know ?
Sir.


----------



## Axoa (26 Octobre 2003)

Ok j'essaie de suite.


----------



## qslprod (26 Octobre 2003)

mon ibm p2 400 en fait 12...mais bon on s'en fiche un peu...

vivement le pwb alu !


----------



## Axoa (26 Octobre 2003)

Bon en plein écran ça reste constant à 30fps.
Bien ou pas bien?


----------



## Sir (26 Octobre 2003)

As tu de grosses applications ouvertes a cote ? 
Ferme les grosses applications et refait le test stp . Puis attend quelques instant avant , ca demarre tjs a 30 fps ...
Sir.


----------



## Axoa (27 Octobre 2003)

Rien d'ouvert à part iTunes, PB branché au secteur, "Performances optimales" dans Economiseur d'énergie. Ca reste toujours à 30fps.
Avec XBench j'obtiens un score général de 89.63
avec 10.2.8 et iTunes v4.1


----------



## Sir (27 Octobre 2003)

Merci quand meme


----------



## decoris (27 Octobre 2003)

par défaut, l'option "limiter à 30fps" est cochée... 
active les effets visuels pas en plein écran, et clique sur la fleur "option" qui apparait à la place de explorer.
la tu décoche la limitation...

j'arrive à 82 avec ma 4mx sur mon PM1GHz


----------



## Sir (27 Octobre 2003)

Merci Decus pour une fois que ton utilite sert ...


----------



## Balooners (27 Octobre 2003)

Salut à tous.

Bon, Sir j'ai fais une capture au moment de la decompression du MP3 en Aiff, voilà ce que ça donne:






J'éspère que ça peut t'aider, dis moi ce que tu en penses.


----------



## rhizome (27 Octobre 2003)

sur mon nouveau 12 pouces, j'arrive à 41 fps en mode visualiseur graphique d'itunes... 
Voilà!


----------



## rhizome (27 Octobre 2003)

...et 48 fps avec performance optimale ds l'économiseur d'énergie.


----------



## Balooners (27 Octobre 2003)

Moi 54 Fps


----------



## decoris (27 Octobre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Merci Decus pour une fois que ton utilite sert ...



je dois le prendre comment?




			
				Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous.
> 
> Bon, Sir j'ai fais une capture au moment de la decompression du MP3 en Aiff, voilà ce que ça donne:
> 
> ...



fais le contraire : transforme un aiff en mp3!!!
dans l'autre sens ça veut rien dire...


----------



## rhizome (27 Octobre 2003)

mon pwb n'a que 256 mo; j'imagine que la mémoire vive est un facteur important.


----------



## Balooners (27 Octobre 2003)

Merci Decoris pour cette précision.

Bon je l'ai fais dans l'autre sens voilà ce que cela donne pour le même fichier compréssé en 192 Kbps pour une taille de 93 Mo en Aiff et 10Mo en MP3:






J'éspère que cela pourra plus t'aider cette fois... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PS: j'ai eu des pics à x16,8 de plus j'ai chronometré il m'a fallu 35 seconde pile pour cette musique de 9min 12sec.


----------



## decoris (27 Octobre 2003)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Merci Decoris pour cette précision.
> 
> Bon je l'ai fais dans l'autre sens voilà ce que cela donne pour le même fichier compréssé en 192 Kbps pour une taille de 93 Mo en Aiff et 10Mo en MP3:
> 
> ...



c'est pas mal du tout! moi j'ai en encodage MP3, sur mon PM 1GHZ avec 1Mo de cache N3 et 256MB de ram un petit 15,1 (pour un encodage aiff vers MP3 192)


----------



## Samus (28 Octobre 2003)

eh moi j'ai toujours rien !!!!  grrrrr ! y commence à faire ch.... chez apple !!!!  Je veux mon powerbook !!!
sinon, quelqu'un sait il si je peux annuler la vente, avec un appareil commandé le 20 sept et toujours pas arrivé le 27 oct ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Grrr ! je vais m'acheter un Athlon à auchan, si ça continue ????


----------



## Sir (28 Octobre 2003)

il te mette panther pour le dedomagement


----------



## Axoa (28 Octobre 2003)

Je trouve que c'est abusé quand même plus d'1 mois d'attente! 
T'habite à Terre Neuve ou quoi?


----------



## Kittynui (28 Octobre 2003)

Samu, tu l'as commandé par l'apple store ou chez un revendeur?
car apparement tous ceux qui l'ont commandé sur le store l'ont eu, moi je l'ai commandé le 19/9 reçu le 8/10


----------



## iAlex (28 Octobre 2003)

Salut à tous,

j'interviens à mon tour pour vous dire que j'ai commandé un Powerbook 12" lors de l'apple Expo chez Goldway ainsi que quelques accessoires. Le problème est que j'ai commandé le 19/9 et que je n'ai toujours rien. Je les ai appelé et ils n'ont toujours pas reçu de pwb. 

Est ce que quelqu'un a déjà commandé chez eux? J'ai besoin d'être rassuré surtout que tout est payé depuis plus d'un mois!!


----------



## Mac_Demons (28 Octobre 2003)

Je sens une crise d'histérie me gagner!!!! Commender mon pwb le 12 septembre et tjrs rien!!! Y a un autre Pwb qui est arriver mercredi dernier et il a été commander une semaine avant le mien. Il "devrait" arriver cette semaine. Tk jespère bien sinon je vais me pogner un toshiba satellite 17". Parce que là la patiente a des limites. J'en ai de besoin pour mon montage vidéo pour un travail d'école.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai hate de voir le déroulement des choses. Dsl, fallais que sa sorte....


----------



## Samus (29 Octobre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> il te mette panther pour le dedomagement



panther ??? ben on verra bien, ce serait vraiment un minimum.... le pb c'est que je l'ai acheté chez un revendeur, mais pas chez apple....


----------



## Samus (29 Octobre 2003)

Axoa a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve que c'est abusé quand même plus d'1 mois d'attente!
> T'habite à Terre Neuve ou quoi?




Terre Neuve ? 
Non non, j'habite beaucoup plus loin que ça, tu penses bien !!!!   j'habite dans un petit village inconnu qui se nomme Versailles (78 !!!!) ! tu vois, je pense que c'est tellement paumé que le livreur n'a pas trouvé ce bled sur sa carte... pfffff !!!!

ah ah ah , enfin, mieux vaut en rire.....


----------



## Samus (29 Octobre 2003)

Kittynui a dit:
			
		

> Samu, tu l'as commandé par l'apple store ou chez un revendeur?
> car apparement tous ceux qui l'ont commandé sur le store l'ont eu, moi je l'ai commandé le 19/9 reçu le 8/10



Bah je l'ai commandé chez macway....  
En plus, hier ils m'ont dit au téléphone qu'ils ne s'attendaient pas à en recevoir dans l'immediat...

Pffff !!!!   ils ont interet à me filer panther gratos, sinon j'annule la vente.....


----------



## Kittynui (30 Octobre 2003)

Ben ouais là je crois que t'auras panther gratos et même dans ton cd d'installation...


----------



## Yip (30 Octobre 2003)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Merci Decoris pour cette précision.
> PS: j'ai eu des pics à x16,8 de plus j'ai chronometré il m'a fallu 35 seconde pile pour cette musique de 9min 12sec.



Ce qui nous fait du X15,83 de moyenne, bonne idée de chronométrer, quand ça fluctue trop on peut quand même avoir une idée assez précise.


----------



## korben (31 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour, j'ai acheté le mien (alu12SD) la semaine dernière dans une échope parisienne. 
Un premier bilan après une semaine d'utilisation :
1 : Il ne chauffe pas trop et en tout cas moins que mon Ti550
2 : Il est plus véloce que mon ancien Ti550 mais moins rapide que l'ancien 17' à 1Ghz ( sûrement dû à l'absence de cache L3 quoi qu'en dise Apple)
3 : quelques défaults d'assemblage un peu énervant sur le clavier qui semble incurvé et ou la touche eject semble sortir de son logement et surtout sur l'enfoncement des patins en caoutchouc qui le rendent bancal entre le coin supérieur gauche et inférieur droit .( à ce sujet si quelqu'un sait comment faire pour jouer sur la hauter des patins , je suis preneur )) 
Sur le reste c'est une superbe machine très compacte avec tout ce qui est nécessaire quand on recherche à la fois puissance et mobilité.
Un seul défaut comme pour toutes les machines d'apple, le prix encore un peu élevé....


----------



## Samus (31 Octobre 2003)

t'as eu panther avec ???


----------



## korben (31 Octobre 2003)

Non malheureusement, il était livré avec 10.2


----------



## mxmac (1 Novembre 2003)

moi j'ai craqué, j'ai commandé le miens hiers un 12 spd 80giga et 512 de ram, a un shop parisien... je me demande quand je l'aurais ! ils m'ont dit trés bientot ont verra. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai hate !!!!!! par contre il m'ont dit qu'il serait livré avec 10.2 mais eligible a 10.3 maj 29  (snif), will see


----------



## Samus (1 Novembre 2003)

mhhhhn, à ce rythme, tu devrais l'avoir vers noel, ta bécane....


----------



## Clockover (1 Novembre 2003)

Acheter le mien Lundi je vais le chercher lundi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j espere k il me file panther :'(


----------



## Clockover (2 Novembre 2003)

Ca y est ils ont recu le mien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ils vont regarder pour me filer panther gratos avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je vais le cherche lundi et avec un pe ude chance je repars avec panther


----------



## Samus (3 Novembre 2003)

Veinard !!!


----------



## Clockover (3 Novembre 2003)

en meme pas une semaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et puis pas chère (sifflote)


----------



## Sir (3 Novembre 2003)

Pas cher ? Combien ?


----------



## Clockover (5 Novembre 2003)

1300 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 neuf en magasin
Bon je l ai parfait il chauffe bien moins ke le 867 je le confirme.
En tt cas pour le moment je suis très content 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Meme a la base de l ecran ou certain faisait cuir des oeufs, il reste froid (tiede 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais tres tres supportable. 
Je fais 100 sous panther avec xbench.

J ai constater ke apple avait effectuer kk modif sur certains points (cable alimentation, sortie video..) juste des petites retouches.
Je suis decu ke le cable pour brancher sur le tv ne soit plus fournis :/ ni le cd hardware cd test. Sinon j attend avec impatience ma barrete de 256 mo supplementaire ki doit arriver demin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (60 elle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## bartsimp (5 Novembre 2003)

Clockover a dit:
			
		

> 1300
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello, je suppose que c'est une blague 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Tu n'as pas eu un alu 12" à ce prix là??


----------



## corentin (5 Novembre 2003)

Clockover a dit:
			
		

> 1300
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pas possible, c'était un ordi d'expo ou quoi ?
S'ils en ont d'autres à ce prix, nous sommes tous preneurs, même sans Panther.


----------



## Clockover (5 Novembre 2003)

Et ben si je l'ai acheté 1330 plus exactement.
L'ordinateur est bel et bien neuf et n'a pas servi pour une expo quelconque.

En fait j'ai quelqu'un de ma famille qui travaille chez Manor (un magasin suisse). Ce magasin utilise les prix apple store suisse qui sont deja moins chère que le français.
17xx au lieu de 1912 si ma éemoire est bonne. Ensuite comme c'est un employer ben paf -15%. Et puis il y avais une reduc de 10% sur tous les rayons pour les employer encore une fois seulement cumulable avec les 15 autre pourcent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Ensuite si on voulais on pouvais encore fer gicler la taxe suisse (etant francais sifflote). Mais bon faut apprendre a ne pas trop en demander non plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

fait le calcul 1990 CHF = 1326

Escusez moi pour les abreviations mais bon je suis presserr ce matin


----------



## Clockover (5 Novembre 2003)

Evidement ils sont eligible donc et j ai ocmmander mon panther (30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) j ai bien essayer de fer passer par le magasin pour en avoir un gratuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Sir (5 Novembre 2003)

Un alu a 1300  et Panther a 30  ca ne me derangerait pas !


----------



## DaJuke (5 Novembre 2003)

Joli, meme moins cher que si on est collaborateur Apple....


----------



## Clockover (5 Novembre 2003)

Merci merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Je viens de recevoir ma barrete de ram 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Kittynui (6 Novembre 2003)

DaJuke t'as trouvé quelqu'un qui a payé moins cher que toi!


----------



## nantucket (6 Novembre 2003)

Pour moi, c'est CHF 3'940.- pour un 15'' SuperDrive avec un iPod 20 Gb (env. 15% de rabais sur les 2 appareils).

Il n'y a qu'Adidas qui me satisfasse !!!


----------

